# Pls REVIEW/COMMENT on HUMISTAT Guitar humidifer



## tiergarten (Aug 19, 2010)

I have tried to find review on the product, since I am looking for a good AND affordable humidifier that comes with a hygrometer. Please kindly review the product. I live in Canada so shipping is about an extra 5$. Who knows what taxes might be added to the purchase. That said, if a Toronto store carries it, please let me know. 

Thx/Merci!!

HUMISTAT No. 3

-T


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

This critter leaks. The hygrometer needs to be calibrated using the "Salt" method. (you can google that for instructions.

Best bet is to go see the nice Folks at the 12th Fret (Say Hi to Grant for me) and buy the Oasis humidifier and Oasis Hygrometer. Possibly the best I've seen that still fits easily in a guitar case.

have fun.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

+1 on the Oasis humidifier.


----------



## tiergarten (Aug 19, 2010)

Sounds good so far. Oasis humidifier does sound promising. Not so sure about the price of the Oasis hygrometer. 

Does the humidifier hold its position when the case is in motion, e.g, when I carry it on my back?

Thanks again!!

-T


----------

